# One Impressive Beau babies



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know if my mare is a sibling, but possibly? I just about jumped out of my skin when I saw your thread - I have been learning more lately about my registered American Quarter Horse, "Ms. Northern Star" (1991) who's grand sire was Impressive! How exciting! Here is some of her information : (she also is HYPP/NN)

grand sire: Impressive, sire: Impressive Dandy, grand dam: Skipa Star, dam: By Far A Star.... 

Others going back to 1952 are: Tailored To Taste, Lucky Bar, Glamour Bars, Leo Glo, Benne Mo, Skipper's Lad, Pat's Dusty Star, Eternal Dell, and Howie's Choice...

Being a member of AQHA, has helped me find other information about my horse that's been really interesting! 

This is the first horse I've owned, and am having a wonderful time with her. Hope this information is helpful!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't have a related horse, but she is very pretty.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Why, thank you!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> I don't know if my mare is a sibling, but possibly? I just about jumped out of my skin when I saw your thread - I have been learning more lately about my registered American Quarter Horse, "Ms. Northern Star" (1991) who's grand sire was Impressive! How exciting! Here is some of her information : (she also is HYPP/NN)
> 
> grand sire: Impressive, sire: Impressive Dandy, grand
> dam: Skipa Star, dam: By Far A Star....
> ...



Hi!

For my mare... It goes as follows...

Impressive has a son named Pretty Impressive (he was also a pretty famous guy). Pretty Impressive had a son named One Impressive Beau. Beau is my mare's sire, which would make her a great granddaughter of Impressive himself. Pretty cool stuff. Our mares are defintely related but are cousins of some sort from the sounds of it. 

As far as her dam, she was a paint named A Spinning Verse. A Spinning Verse's father is GP Eloqence Verse who is a world champion Reiner. On this side she traces back to three bars. 

She is my first horse of my own too and she is so much fun (even with her baby tendencies lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually...

Pretty Impressive and Impressive Dandy are half brothers which would make your mare and One Impressive Beau cousins. So my mare would be your mares second cousin. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

That's so neat! Thankyou for sharing!! 

P.S. I called AQHA a few weeks ago, and was thrilled to get the names and registration #'s of my mare's four offspring - her last foal, (2004), is a red dun gelding named, "Spirit Star Skeeter".....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> Why, thank you!


Northernstar Po wasn't talking to you. More so since you didn't post pictures.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I realised that within minutes, and tried desperately to delete my reply, but much to my embarassment, it didn't work!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare is related but further back a bit ;-) 

Coosas Playgirl Paint 

She's also HYPP N/N 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Kelly22790 said:


> On this side she traces back to three bars.


That would make your horse a very distant relative of my Paint gelding. Three Bars is his great-great grandsire. Designers Silly Smoke Paint


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Quixotic said:


> That would make your horse a very distant relative of my Paint gelding. Three Bars is his great-great grandsire. Designers Silly Smoke Paint


Mine's related to Three Bars way back as well...big family :wink: Oh and here's an actual pic of my girl:


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> I don't know if my mare is a sibling, but possibly? I just about jumped out of my skin when I saw your thread - I have been learning more lately about my registered American Quarter Horse, "Ms. Northern Star" (1991) who's grand sire was Impressive! How exciting! Here is some of her information : (she also is HYPP/NN)
> 
> grand sire: Impressive, sire: Impressive Dandy, grand dam: Skipa Star, dam: By Far A Star....
> 
> ...


My mare also has Impressive as her grandsire (I guess there are quite a few around as he was so prolific) and is also N/N. Her name is Skipkas Lucky Lady. It's great being able to look up their history, I've learned so much about the quarter horse that way. This is her below and I have just bred a filly from her (name pending).


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is her complete pedigree:

Beaus Faithful Verse Paint


----------

